

Duck Duck Go, More Like Duck Duck No - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/search-market/duck-duck-go-no/

======
joshuacc
_But Duck Duck Go doesn’t do anything significantly different, or
significantly better — as in 10x better._

I disagree. Here are three things that make DDG 10x better for my use case:

1\. Providing a common interface for searching API docs. For example, "!jquery
live", or "!rails validate".

2\. The 0-click box, which frequently gives me the answer I need without
having to go any further.

3\. Privileging of official sites. This is especially helpful for sites whose
domain one couldn't easily guess.

~~~
roflharrison
>Duck Duck Go doesn’t do anything significantly different

Further to this, Duck Duck Go is targeting people who don't want to be bubbled
and tracked, which is completely different to the other search engines.

Having said that, I tried Duck Duck Go for a few weeks and found it wasn't
giving me the results I wanted (there's a !bang for Google but that seems a
little silly).

~~~
oscar-the-horse
Blekko.com has granular and optional tracking preferences.

Duck Duck Go doesn't have as much data as Google, and probably don't crawl as
deeply. This is another factor that hinders their competitiveness.

If they want to compete they should look to more nascent data sources; rather
than going down the path of destructive competition.

------
xentronium
> The market for search is mature. Everyone has their search engine of choice.

In 1997, _everybody_ knew that search engine market was mature and centered
around AltaVista.

~~~
oscar-the-horse
AltaVista didn't become a verb...

Duck Duck Go can compete, they just need to innovate harder in _one_ direction
to get enough space between them and google. And of course that direction
needs to have a solid value proposition.

------
skrebbel
The author is forgetting the massive size of the search engine market. If Duck
Duck Go can get even 0.5% of the market, that's _millions_ of users.

Essentially the same story as why Opera is still very much in business.

~~~
oscar-the-horse
They are a viable lifestyle business. But it depends on what sort of business
they want to be. They've taken VC funding which signals they're after more
than sub 1% market share.

------
greenyoda
"But Duck Duck Go doesn’t do anything significantly different, or
significantly better — as in 10x better."

Their respect for my privacy is 10000000000x better than Google's.

~~~
oscar-the-horse
That's speaking from the view of most of the market...

For a small minority it's a really big deal; which is fair enough.

